# Owner Financed Land for Sale in Missouri! - 40+ Acres w/ Complete Instant Owner Financing



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

21 acres at the Jesse James Project - ID#JJ06P - InstantAcres.com Inc.


We sell owner financed land in the beautiful Ozarks of southern Missouri and northern Arkansas.




www.instantacres.com





*If these tracts were listed for sale separately on our website, Tract 6 (40 acres w/ large timber and four wheeler access) would be $139,500 and Tract P (1+ acres w/ heavy timber and easement road access) would be $22,500. So, the normal “combined sales price” would be $162,000.

But, since we have decided to sell these two tracts together, we are temporarily offering a 25% DISCOUNT off of that price, which brings the total sales price for BOTH tracts down to $121,500.

With your minimum down payment of $2,500 you will automatically get our reduced interest rate of 6 3/4% and your monthly payment will be $1,125. 

With a $5,000 down payment, the interest rate will drop to 5 3/4% and the monthly payment will drop to $1,040. Property taxes and maintenance fees total only about $35 a month on each tract, and this is already included in the monthly payments amount(s). The above payments are calculated on about a 15 year amortization schedule. There are NO prepayment penalties and NO hidden fees.

PLEASE NOTE that you have a TWELVE MONTHS to ADD to your down payment in order to reduce your interest rate and payment amount! We want to give ALL of our buyers the opportunity to achieve the lowest interest rate and payment amount possible!

ALSO, if you pay off your property (your loan to us) at any time within the next 5 years you will get a 10% DISCOUNT off of the purchase price of the property! *


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Real estate marketing ploy. They will find a rube to buy it. Based on my experience in the Ozarks, that is overpriced. However, I am no longer a deer hunter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Real estate marketing ploy. They will find a rube to buy it. Based on my experience in the Ozarks, that is overpriced. However, I am no longer a deer hunter.


I cannot speak to that area, but folks here are paying $3,000 +/- per acre for rough land to hunt.

The land I am talking about here has no timber value, overgrown, washed out and hilly to the point of no use other than hunting.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

You can still find wooded tracts off the beaten path for 1K an acre for 40 acre tracts in the Ozarks.
That is way overpriced.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

With owner financed property, it isn't uncommon for the land price and interest rate to be above market, plus fees. Thats biz.
I personally wouldn't do it but I was never in a position to want to either.
If you go into a deal informed and open eyed and understand the contract, for some folks it may be their best option to owning land.
Note-Always file these agreements with the county.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That area is overrun with feral hogs now. If the hog you're pursuing runs on to the federal owned forests, you're in legal trouble. Only way is to trap them and if you use dogs (like I do) be very aware where the dogs go because they can go over your land into federal land real easy. MDC is doing a very terrible job trying to eradicate hogs. Feral hogs is a cash cow to them now.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> That area is overrun with feral hogs now. If the hog you're pursuing runs on to the federal owned forests, you're in legal trouble. Only way is to trap them and if you use dogs (like I do) be very aware where the dogs go because they can go over your land into federal land real easy. MDC is doing a very terrible job trying to eradicate hogs. Feral hogs is a cash cow to them now.


Are you selling land in KY? I ask because every post you make about MO is denigrating.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> You can still find wooded tracts off the beaten path for 1K an acre for 40 acre tracts in the Ozarks.
> That is way overpriced.


Overpriced, but sold. We have a lot of refugees from western states coming in. They have loads of money, and are accustomed to the outrageous west coast prices. They think they got a steal.

My biggest issue with some of the migrants is that they forget they are refugees, and try to be missionaries. As @Alice In TX/MO noted, it's not a good idea to come to a new place and try to make it over into your old place.

Your handle suggests to me that you may be up near Shannon County. I used to work up that way. Land is beautiful, but I don't know about availability or taxes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have mentioned to transplants in the past, politely, who have described our area as "Nice, but it needs more "'X'" that if you want those services, products, regulations, you should look closer to such and such city.

Or as the Brandy Clark song goes....
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> Overpriced, but sold. We have a lot of refugees from western states coming in. They have loads of money, and are accustomed to the outrageous west coast prices. They think they got a steal.
> 
> My biggest issue with some of the migrants is that they forget they are refugees, and try to be missionaries. As @Alice In TX/MO noted, it's not a good idea to come to a new place and try to make it over into your old place.
> 
> Your handle suggests to me that you may be up near Shannon County. I used to work up that way. Land is beautiful, but I don't know about availability or taxes.


I was about 15 miles from where Alice has a place, I was a few miles from the Elevenpoint river.
I moved and enjoying where I'm at.
Taxes were low.
I had countless adventures in Shannon, Carter, Ripley, Howell, Douglas, Texas and Oregon county where I lived.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I thought the original poster wanted an owner financed place.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I thought the original poster wanted an owner financed place.


I don't know if he wanted it, or if he just posted it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> I was about 15 miles from where Alice has a place, I was a few miles from the Elevenpoint river.
> I moved and enjoying where I'm at.
> Taxes were low.
> I had countless adventures in Shannon, Carter, Ripley, Howell, Douglas, Texas and Oregon county where I lived.


I thought of the Elevenpoint River when I saw your handle. 

It is a lovely area. <3


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I have mentioned to transplants in the past, politely, who have described our area as "Nice, but it needs more "'X'" that if you want those services, products, regulations, you should look closer to such and such city.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Elevenpoint said:


> You can still find wooded tracts off the beaten path for 1K an acre for 40 acre tracts in the Ozarks.
> That is way overpriced.





Elevenpoint said:


> You can still find wooded tracts off the beaten path for 1K an acre for 40 acre tracts in the Ozarks.
> That is way overpriced.


where?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

goodatit said:


> where?


Cheapest in my area is 2,000 per ac. open land with not much timber. I don't sale land but have aquired land since i was 16 years old. I have a lot of big timber on my land. Been trying to buy the friends land for 10 years he has a lot of stock and a nice runway for his small planes. He will not sale for any price. He has turned down 4,000 bucks acre for his land.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

The land has been sold but I will say, I researched a lot of these low money down, no credit check sellers and these people seem to be one of the legit ones. Some are downright scams. I know one guy who was selling small tracts from a 300 acre piece and I called the county for info. He had owned it and been selling tracts for 13 years yet not one acre had ever transferred ownership. Some people had built $20k cabins on their little tract. 

Most of these type of sellers are relying on the people they sell to, to be the type of people who will screw up and not be able to make the payments. They get to sell the same land over and over, get some payments and never have to give up one acre of land. I don't know if that was the case with that 300 acres or not. 13 years just seems like a long time to not find one person that pays theirs off.

Most of them log the land hard first thing. You'll find a lot of West or North facing elevations. Two miles of unmaintained road. Five digit figure to bring power in. Bad soil. Nothing flat. It's worse when trying to find something small.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There was a land selling person in Alton, Missouri, that sold small tracts for years, holding the paper. Incredible scam artist.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

TedH71 said:


> That area is overrun with feral hogs now. If the hog you're pursuing runs on to the federal owned forests, you're in legal trouble. Only way is to trap them and if you use dogs (like I do) be very aware where the dogs go because they can go over your land into federal land real easy. MDC is doing a very terrible job trying to eradicate hogs. Feral hogs is a cash cow to them now.


I hve shot a few around here. I don't care for their tough me. Some around here hve beer party and wild Hog meat. If you drink a bit the meat will taste ok


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There was a land selling person in Alton, Missouri, that sold small tracts for years, holding the paper. Incredible scam artist.


Was that Billyland?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I


goodatit said:


> where?


Iron County is one place.
Remote and secluded.
Not close to much.
But complete privacy.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> Was that Billyland?


I think I know who.
Joke was he owned all his properties 10 times.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

JohnP said:


> The land has been sold but I will say, I researched a lot of these low money down, no credit check sellers and these people seem to be one of the legit ones. Some are downright scams. I know one guy who was selling small tracts from a 300 acre piece and I called the county for info. He had owned it and been selling tracts for 13 years yet not one acre had ever transferred ownership. Some people had built $20k cabins on their little tract.
> 
> Most of these type of sellers are relying on the people they sell to, to be the type of people who will screw up and not be able to make the payments. They get to sell the same land over and over, get some payments and never have to give up one acre of land. I don't know if that was the case with that 300 acres or not. 13 years just seems like a long time to not find one person that pays theirs off.
> 
> Most of them log the land hard first thing. You'll find a lot of West or North facing elevations. Two miles of unmaintained road. Five digit figure to bring power in. Bad soil. Nothing flat. It's worse when trying to find something small.


When young growing up in county there were many small loggers that would buy 20ac. for tax and log everything off it in one year and let it go for taxes. Had a friend that paid 18 bucks for 20 acres for taxes. He build house on it and then the x-owners son suited for the land and got it. Paid for back taxes and small amount for the house on it. I got my first 20 ac. at sale for taxes. Still got that 20 ac and added to it over the years.


----------

